# how long time can i use a carbon filter ?



## asparagas (Jan 29, 2009)

hi
i wonder how long time can i use a carbon filter ? and which  brand is the best quality  carbon filter ?

and i have 200mm extractor.if i use 125mm carbon filter with a reducer (200mm to 125mm ) ,would it be a trouble ?

thanks


----------



## Vegs (Jan 31, 2009)

Activated charcoal or carbon filters will last until it is fully
absorbed which will depend on the gasses in your environment. You
can use paper indicators, industrial sniffers or simply your nose to
tell when to change the filters. Most people have noses that at two
hundred times more sensitive than the mechanical sniffers! 

When the
air in your scrubbed area begins to smell, it's time to change the
carbon filters.


----------



## Tater (Feb 5, 2009)

lol I was going to say when it starts to smell.


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 6, 2009)

You can rinse and reuse activated to 'reactivate it' several times  I forget the process off the top of my head, but I think you basically take it out.. soak it and rinse with warm water thoroughly then let dry.... Good as new.... at least a few times you can do this.


----------



## homegrown998 (Feb 23, 2009)

Did you mean how long will the actual carbon scrubber itself last, before you have to buy a new one? or how long will the carbon/charcoal last?


----------

